# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Подключен 400-тысячный абонент GРON от "Белтелеком". В планах - оптоволокно по всей стране

## ByFly

По высокоскоростной технологии GPON подключен 400 000-й абонент "Белтелеком". Им стала жительница города  Минска Павлович Александра Владимировна.
	10 июня 2015 года "Юбилейный" абонент получил подарочный сертификат на бесплатное пользование высокоскоростным интернетом "Белтелеком" и интерактивным телевидением ZALA в течение года.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

